# Very funny airedale link for those who missed it, or just miss it!



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Enjoy......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxTCRmaauE4


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no doubt that maggie will not hesitate to kick a man right in the balls.


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh Maggie... LOL...


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

That one is like a fine wine.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> That one is like a fine wine.


And The Seed is such a fine whine ;-)


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't you feel just a bit guilty for taking advantage of Don's nieve belief his dogs were going hold thier ground?

No. Me neither.

I do feel bad for the dogs. they were scared out of thier mind. And the one man who's suppose to be thier keeper, keep them safe, The leader of the pack. The pillow whisper threw them into the lions den and wished em' luck. and for what? to try and save some face. That's awesome. Wow!!! Those are some lucky dogs to have you around.

And this years best dog owner for 2011 goes to!!!????

We will be back after these messages.

Well it sure the **** aint Don


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm just going to go ahead and say. Those dogs are probably never going to forget that picutre.


----------



## Martin Koops (Oct 15, 2009)

Can't get the video, comes up that it has been blocked for my region due to copyright grounds.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Martin. I am not exactly sure what your looking for with that post....I'm Sorry?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Martin Koops said:


> Can't get the video, comes up that it has been blocked for my region due to copyright grounds.



Every WDF member should be able to see this. Here you go Martin.

http://6.hidemyass.com/ip-1/encoded/Oi8vd3d3LnlvdXR1YmUuY29tL3dhdGNoP3Y9SHhUQ1JtYWF1RTQ=&f=norefer


----------



## Martin Koops (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks from Australia Christopher.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Martin, did that link work fine for you ?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Mags, you are a very bad girl. Luv ya!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Again I will never be able to hold up my end of this pissing match with everyone….. BUT all this video shows to me is that these dogs were not comfortable with the situation they were placed in and left. I understand this is in a way a test for sport and LE dogs for many. And many would just right-off any dogs that behaved like this. But in my opinion in all fairness just because these dogs did not act like genetically spun up, towel spun up “prey monster” that all the sport people love to say they have doesn’t mean they are bad dogs to me in anyway. Taking into the little I know about these dogs (or dogs in general) I could say that I think these dogs acted appropriately. I could even say that to me I could consider these dogs more sound than a dog that would have bit in any way in anyone of these two scenarios. First off lets face it these dogs in no way thought any of this was real or that Don was in any way in danger.. JMO. In some ways if the dog did bite I might think it was unstable depending on what the end job for the dog was supposed to be. Im also not saying that the dogs would have bitten if they thought it was really real. I have no idea. 
Now if a sound dog was trained to bite in this game situation it should. But if a dog was not trained in this game in my opinion most shouldn’t bite. Now I say most because every once in a while I think a dog is both a sound clear thinker and a genetic bad a**. But none of us hobbyist or sport people really need these dogs. So over the years I think the breeding for “ extreme prey monsters” has made these calm, clear headed dogs a thing of rarity. 
Now I understand that most of this beating on Don is due to several things and not just a single event. But I think Don does make some good points and maybe if he was a bit more tactful he would not be getting beat on by so many. Ill even go as far as to say that I think there are many on here that agree with many things Don believes in but just don’t feel like getting involved in a pissing match they will never win against all the weekend SCH/ sport people on here who think the crack head dog and king is the only way to go. 
This will be my last words here as I am sure I wont be able to hold up my end


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Again I will never be able to hold up my end of this pissing match with everyone….. BUT all this video shows to me is that these dogs were not comfortable with the situation they were placed in and left. I understand this is in a way a test for sport and LE dogs for many. And many would just right-off any dogs that behaved like this. But in my opinion in all fairness just because these dogs did not act like genetically spun up, towel spun up “prey monster” that all the sport people love to say they have doesn’t mean they are bad dogs to me in anyway. Taking into the little I know about these dogs (or dogs in general) I could say that I think these dogs acted appropriately. I could even say that to me I could consider these dogs more sound than a dog that would have bit in any way in anyone of these two scenarios. First off lets face it these dogs in no way thought any of this was real or that Don was in any way in danger.. JMO. In some ways if the dog did bite I might think it was unstable depending on what the end job for the dog was supposed to be. Im also not saying that the dogs would have bitten if they thought it was really real. I have no idea.
> Now if a sound dog was trained to bite in this game situation it should. But if a dog was not trained in this game in my opinion most shouldn’t bite. Now I say most because every once in a while I think a dog is both a sound clear thinker and a genetic bad a**. But none of us hobbyist or sport people really need these dogs. So over the years I think the breeding for “ extreme prey monsters” has made these calm, clear headed dogs a thing of rarity.
> Now I understand that most of this beating on Don is due to several things and not just a single event. But I think Don does make some good points and maybe if he was a bit more tactful he would not be getting beat on by so many. Ill even go as far as to say that I think there are many on here that agree with many things Don believes in but just don’t feel like getting involved in a pissing match they will never win against all the weekend SCH/ sport people on here who think the crack head dog and king is the only way to go.
> This will be my last words here as I am sure I wont be able to hold up my end


Chris, you make some valid points. Unfortunately, it was clear either the lack of socialization or lack of trust in people seemed to push Don's dogs past the point of being standoffish to actually being quite skittish of people. Like I mentioned, maybe they could have had a different future if their upbringing had been different. To me, a dog with bad nerves is useless for any kind of protection work and Don's did not have strong nerves around people. Nature or nurture, who knows?

Had this been a different person with different beliefs, maybe he would have been interested in what potential the dogs could have or how the test could have gone differently in order to make the dogs more successful. But Don was sure his dogs would bite. We all saw they weren't comfortable and had no idea what was going on. I'm sure even if it were a real attack on Don, they still wouldn't have defended him. But, Don felt, no matter what, his dogs would bite. Ignorance impeded the path that could have led to an interesting, learning experience.

I actually don't feel like that was a fair evaluation of an untrained dog. I believe a dog with no training should be given the opportunity to be successful. We could have spent some time with Don and his dogs to see if any of them had potential. But Don isn't a trainer and didn't feel his dogs needed any training to protect him and he agreed to a test that was pretty unfair to his dogs because of his pride.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Again I will never be able to hold up my end of this pissing match with everyone….. BUT all this video shows to me is that these dogs were not comfortable with the situation they were placed in and left. I understand this is in a way a test for sport and LE dogs for many. And many would just right-off any dogs that behaved like this. But in my opinion in all fairness just because these dogs did not act like genetically spun up, towel spun up “prey monster” that all the sport people love to say they have doesn’t mean they are bad dogs to me in anyway. Taking into the little I know about these dogs (or dogs in general) I could say that I think these dogs acted appropriately. I could even say that to me I could consider these dogs more sound than a dog that would have bit in any way in anyone of these two scenarios. First off lets face it these dogs in no way thought any of this was real or that Don was in any way in danger.. JMO. In some ways if the dog did bite I might think it was unstable depending on what the end job for the dog was supposed to be. Im also not saying that the dogs would have bitten if they thought it was really real. I have no idea.
> Now if a sound dog was trained to bite in this game situation it should. But if a dog was not trained in this game in my opinion most shouldn’t bite. Now I say most because every once in a while I think a dog is both a sound clear thinker and a genetic bad a**. But none of us hobbyist or sport people really need these dogs. So over the years I think the breeding for “ extreme prey monsters” has made these calm, clear headed dogs a thing of rarity.
> Now I understand that most of this beating on Don is due to several things and not just a single event. But I think Don does make some good points and maybe if he was a bit more tactful he would not be getting beat on by so many. Ill even go as far as to say that I think there are many on here that agree with many things Don believes in but just don’t feel like getting involved in a pissing match they will never win against all the weekend SCH/ sport people on here who think the crack head dog and king is the only way to go.
> This will be my last words here as I am sure I wont be able to hold up my end


Chris first, Whatever your smoking puff, puff, pass...

Seriously, those dogs were very concerned about what was happening. I would like to know what behavior led you to your assessment...was it when the dog laid down and took a nap, or when the dog came up to dave wagging his tail looking for love or a cookie...how about when the dog took a short sniff of the suit and went about his buisness. Because I made mine when the dog barked like he heard something go bump in the night, then ran for the hills the guy in the suit was zombie coming to suck out his brain.

2nd--The behavior of the dogs being appropriate or not is not the point. The point was uncle jesse, made some lofty claims about the ability of the dogs....those claims were not backed up that day. And your right about he dogs not being shitters. They may not be, I would not hold them to the standard of a protection dog, not that protection dogs are better, but those are hunting dogs. Show me how well they hunt...that would be an appropriate gauge of thier value. Shit, I think I cut Don's dogs more slack than he does.


And as for Don's overall interactions with everyone on the forum. It's beyond tact....The man negates anything he does not understand, has no resources to obtain, or that simply does not fit in with prideful nostaligc equation. 

Contrary to mountains of evidence saying one thing, Don will say it's the other. Even if it's caught on tape. Which I had serious ethical issues on how he used his dogs to protect his pride. I think throwing a dog threw that emotional traumatic of an event just to try and prove a point is seriously ****ed up.

And some of the things he put in his cross hairs are things I hold very highly in my life. And forgive me for standing up for what I think. I am sure Don can get down with that good ol' boy idea.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Which I had serious ethical issues on how he used his dogs to protect his pride. I think throwing a dog threw that emotional traumatic of an event just to try and prove a point is seriously ****ed up.
> 
> And some of the things he put in his cross hairs are things I hold very highly in my life. And forgive me for standing up for what I think. I am sure Don can get down with that good ol' boy idea.


I am certainly no expert but I am pretty confident that the events Don but is dogs in that day were not emotionally traumatic for the dogs. I have to question what kind of dogs you have been hanging out with to think that was traumatic. 

You can stand up for whatever you want. What are you standing up for anyway? 

Ill let you have the last words, like I said there is no winning for anyone here.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Again I will never be able to hold up my end of this pissing match with everyone….. BUT all this video shows to me is that these dogs were not comfortable with the situation they were placed in and left. I understand this is in a way a test for sport and LE dogs for many. And many would just right-off any dogs that behaved like this. But in my opinion in all fairness just because these dogs did not act like genetically spun up, towel spun up “prey monster” that all the sport people love to say they have doesn’t mean they are bad dogs to me in anyway. Taking into the little I know about these dogs (or dogs in general) I could say that I think these dogs acted appropriately. I could even say that to me I could consider these dogs more sound than a dog that would have bit in any way in anyone of these two scenarios. First off lets face it these dogs in no way thought any of this was real or that Don was in any way in danger.. JMO. In some ways if the dog did bite I might think it was unstable depending on what the end job for the dog was supposed to be. Im also not saying that the dogs would have bitten if they thought it was really real. I have no idea.
> Now if a sound dog was trained to bite in this game situation it should. But if a dog was not trained in this game in my opinion most shouldn’t bite. Now I say most because every once in a while I think a dog is both a sound clear thinker and a genetic bad a**. But none of us hobbyist or sport people really need these dogs. So over the years I think the breeding for “ extreme prey monsters” has made these calm, clear headed dogs a thing of rarity.
> Now I understand that most of this beating on Don is due to several things and not just a single event. But I think Don does make some good points and maybe if he was a bit more tactful he would not be getting beat on by so many. Ill even go as far as to say that I think there are many on here that agree with many things Don believes in but just don’t feel like getting involved in a pissing match they will never win against all the weekend SCH/ sport people on here who think the crack head dog and king is the only way to go.
> This will be my last words here as I am sure I wont be able to hold up my end


Hello again Chris, This is the only post I bothered to look at on this thread. Maggie started it so I saw no point since there would be nothing of relevance. Then I saw you posted! LOL You of all people on here, critisizing my tact? LOL I have non, you don't have much more. It isn't really lack of tact we have you know. We just don't sugar coat everything for the pussified.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> I am certainly no expert but I am pretty confident that the events Don but is dogs in that day were not emotionally traumatic for the dogs. I have to question what kind of dogs you have been hanging out with to think that was traumatic.
> 
> You can stand up for whatever you want. What are you standing up for anyway?
> 
> Ill let you have the last words, like I said there is no winning for anyone here.


 
I just thought of incident from my childhood trick or treating. I walked up to this house, and dracula came out...the costume was pretty scary..I ran from dracula, dropped my candy the whole sha-bang. Much like those dogs ran from the boogie man in the bite suit. I remember that, because it was traumatic.

And I am not expert either, But I don't think that one takes an expert to see that absolute terror in the dogs. Come on man.... You said, The dogs did not think they were in danger. They were running purely for self-preservation. That was nerve bag city right there.

Oh, Don, has tried on many occasions to discredit many of the things I do with my dogs, the way I train my dogs, How come to training conclusions, the games I play with my dogs....I know they are petty things to stand up for...but I am petty. If no one was petty, dog forums would be boring.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Hello again Chris, This is the only post I bothered to look at on this thread. Maggie started it so I saw no point since there would be nothing of relevance. Then I saw you posted! LOL You of all people on here, critisizing my tact? LOL I have non, you don't have much more. It isn't really lack of tact we have you know. We just don't sugar coat everything for the pussified.


I do not think I sugar coated my feelings for you don. Did I? I thought I was quite clear on how big of D-bag I think you are.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Chris, The dogs I hang out with? Well I am not sure the dogs are the problem. But ones emotionally equipped to handle a guy approaching a vehicle.


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

So, I missed some drama that originally went on with this.....and as someone who knows next to nothing about protection training or any of that I'm just curious....

what were the dogs supposed to do? I'm assuming they're untrained for protection. What would have been the "right" response? Was this is a "my dogs would protect me" argument that actually got to the final showdown moment?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

James Downey said:


> I do not think I sugar coated my feelings for you don. Did I? I thought I was quite clear on how big of D-bag I think you are.


Do you think I really care what you think Sweet Cheeks?


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Jami Craig said:


> So, I missed some drama that originally went on with this.....and as someone who knows next to nothing about protection training or any of that I'm just curious....
> 
> what were the dogs supposed to do? I'm assuming they're untrained for protection. What would have been the "right" response? Was this is a "my dogs would protect me" argument that actually got to the final showdown moment?


The last thing you said, exactly. Don thought his dogs would bite ...they didn't.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> The last thing you said, exactly. Don thought his dogs would bite ...they didn't.


This is the short version. But she would have to type a book to explain it all


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Hello again Chris, This is the only post I bothered to look at on this thread. Maggie started it so I saw no point since there would be nothing of relevance. Then I saw you posted! LOL You of all people on here, critisizing my tact? LOL I have non, you don't have much more. It isn't really lack of tact we have you know. We just don't sugar coat everything for the pussified.


Ha, that Maggie is a mean one. Wonder if she is drinking again? It is Friday


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Chris, The dogs I hang out with? Well I am not sure the dogs are the problem. But ones emotionally equipped to handle a guy approaching a vehicle.


Just saying I really think Dons dogs will be OK after the event


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Just saying I really think Dons dogs will be OK after the event


Just as I am from the Dracula incident. But if my dad had knowingly sent me to that house knowing dracula was ter, with no prior experience on how to deal with this, just to prove to his buddies I can handle meeting dracula....

He would be a dick father wouldn't he.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Do you think I really care what you think Sweet Cheeks?


 
I think you care about what everyone thinks... Or you wouldn't be trying so hard to make sure everyone notices how rough around the edges you are.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Just as I am from the Dracula incident. But if my dad had knowingly sent me to that house knowing dracula was ter, with no prior experience on how to deal with this, just to prove to his buddies I can handle meeting dracula....
> 
> He would be a dick father wouldn't he.


Or just testing you, If you were a genetically sound child youd get over it and maybe even be a better stronger person for it. You might learn you don’t win everything every time or something,, I don’t know. Maybe he aint a dick because he taught you not to knock on Dracula’s house. all different ways of looking at it. I guess if the kid was a shitter he could be traumatized. I don’t know


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

James Downey said:


> I think you care about what everyone thinks... Or you wouldn't be trying so hard to make sure everyone notices how rough around the edges you are.


James, I am rough around the edges and don't really give a rip what anyone thinks. For your peace of mind, actually testing the dogs by tying them was out. I would not allow that kind of testing, but, you have to realize, these are not the type of dog you are used to. Takes more than a clown act to really shake them since their normal day of hunting would be to come in busted up for real....and that doesn't stop them from doing it the next day. The dogs you are used to have to win every session or they shut down. Sorry.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Don... Can you explain frame by frame the body language in your dogs in that video? What exactly are YOU seeing?


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> James, I am rough around the edges and don't really give a rip what anyone thinks. For your peace of mind, actually testing the dogs by tying them was out. I would not allow that kind of testing, but, you have to realize, these are not the type of dog you are used to. Takes more than a clown act to really shake them since their normal day of hunting would be to come in busted up for real....and that doesn't stop them from doing it the next day. The dogs you are used to have to win every session or they shut down. Sorry.


At least James dogs make it long enough to get the win. Your dogs shut down before they were even out of the starting gate. Lest we remind you, Don, pigs are not people and people are not pigs. Dave in a clown suit is way scarier, apparently.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Or just testing you, If you were a genetically sound child youd get over it and maybe even be a better stronger person for it. You might learn you don’t win everything every time or something,, I don’t know. Maybe he aint a dick because he taught you not to knock on Dracula’s house. all different ways of looking at it. I guess if the kid was a shitter he could be traumatized. I don’t know


I think that genetic soundness should not be confused with emtional immaturity. And then end result is no justification. The ability to look at it any other way would require a lack of empathy. Which A lot working dog people do lack.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

So now that he's finally posting video of his dogs and apparently goes hunting all the time, he can finally show us some actual hunting footage! Just put a GoPro camera on one of the dogs and see how much actual footage of the scenery we get instead of the little piggies... :twisted:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> James, I am rough around the edges and don't really give a rip what anyone thinks. For your peace of mind, actually testing the dogs by tying them was out. I would not allow that kind of testing, but, you have to realize, these are not the type of dog you are used to. Takes more than a clown act to really shake them since their normal day of hunting would be to come in busted up for real....and that doesn't stop them from doing it the next day. The dogs you are used to have to win every session or they shut down. Sorry.


I rest my case in the case of Don giving a shit about what everyone thinks. 

Dude quit trying to convince me they are bad ass...Okay they are bad ass. Your plight to prove to the world they are stone cold killers has already produced a video that made me feel kind of sorry for your dogs. 

And I have no idea what the **** staking the dogs out has to do wtih anything? I am glad you did not do that. we may have been watching videos of dogs who broke thier necks trying to get away. 

Don, you just have to tell yourself, it's okay...I have hunting dogs. They hunt, they are not protection dogs. Just like I have to tell myself everyday...it's okay Jim, they are sport protection dogs, they will never be hunting dogs. 

and you can continue to try and negate the validity of what I do with my dogs. Because Don, I am a dog trainer. I do the sport I do, because I believe it has the most complex mechanims for training. That's it. Nothing more, nothing less. I do not do IPO because I want to show the world I have the most bad ass dog in the world. And If I have to manufacture scenrios that allow my dogs to never lose a fight. I do not care. I don't care that it's fake! Don't care. DO NOT GIVE ONE ****. I already know it's fake. Your not telling me anything I do not already know. Sorry, your not Sherlock Holmes. I enjoy spending my time with my dogs, I do not base my self worth on my dogs bravery. And I feel kind of bad for you...cause you do. That's gotta suck when they do not come through for you. Cause then what do you have? a big bag of shit.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Again I will never be able to hold up my end of this pissing match with everyone….. BUT all this video shows to me is that these dogs were not comfortable with the situation they were placed in and left. I understand this is in a way a test for sport and LE dogs for many. And many would just right-off any dogs that behaved like this. But in my opinion in all fairness just because these dogs did not act like genetically spun up, towel spun up “prey monster” that all the sport people love to say they have doesn’t mean they are bad dogs to me in anyway. Taking into the little I know about these dogs (or dogs in general) I could say that I think these dogs acted appropriately. I could even say that to me I could consider these dogs more sound than a dog that would have bit in any way in anyone of these two scenarios. First off lets face it these dogs in no way thought any of this was real or that Don was in any way in danger.. JMO. In some ways if the dog did bite I might think it was unstable depending on what the end job for the dog was supposed to be. Im also not saying that the dogs would have bitten if they thought it was really real. I have no idea.
> Now if a sound dog was trained to bite in this game situation it should. But if a dog was not trained in this game in my opinion most shouldn’t bite. Now I say most because every once in a while I think a dog is both a sound clear thinker and a genetic bad a**. But none of us hobbyist or sport people really need these dogs. So over the years I think the breeding for “ extreme prey monsters” has made these calm, clear headed dogs a thing of rarity.
> Now I understand that most of this beating on Don is due to several things and not just a single event. But I think Don does make some good points and maybe if he was a bit more tactful he would not be getting beat on by so many. Ill even go as far as to say that I think there are many on here that agree with many things Don believes in but just don’t feel like getting involved in a pissing match they will never win against all the weekend SCH/ sport people on here who think the crack head dog and king is the only way to go.
> This will be my last words here as I am sure I wont be able to hold up my end


Chris...Don made the claim they were natural protectors. He also predicted that the dog would have to be pried off of Dave.

He ALSO made a stipulation of NOT threatening the dogs personally, which happened anyway...I could even buy that the dogs did not feel that DON was being seriously threatened, but the dogs sure felt threatened..

I would think a confident reaction might be to just not react at all, like you stated in the other thread...

If this was a crappy scenario to test for, and you dont agree with a stake out test, what would your test be? Don holding the leash? just curious, not looking for a pissing match...


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I know your not talking to me Joby. By the reaction of the dogs in the first video. I am 100% positive you could have covered Dave in live squirells and the dogs would not have engaged. I assure you Chris the problem was not the test. And that's not just a lack of socialization. That was the lack of genetic apptitude to perform the work. Don can socializie, play rag, and let them win every little skirimish all he wishes, but those dogs....it ain't happening. No matter how much he tells me they will. 

What don does not get is protection is diffcult for the dogs that are breed for it. Finding a dog ouit of a breed that is not commonly known for protection work, Damn near impossible. That's why it is such big news when it happens.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Cause then what do you have? a big bag of shit.


Hahahaha ...maybe it's because it's way past my bedtime, but that was pretty funny.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

James Downey said:


> I am 100% positive you could have covered Dave in live squirells and the dogs would not have engaged.


Another amusing mental image that produce an audible laugh. Just thinking of Dave covered in chattering squirrels running Don's dogs is ridiculous.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jami Craig said:


> Was this is a "my dogs would protect me" argument that actually got to the final showdown moment?


YES! it was...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

James Downey said:


> I know your not talking to me Joby. By the reaction of the dogs in the first video. I am 100% positive you could have covered Dave in live squirells and the dogs would not have engaged.


Did you not hear the packrat story, about how Don almost got mauled by his dog, when a packrat crawled up him...sounds like a *compulsive* trait to me....


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

James Downey said:


> I think that genetic soundness should not be confused with emtional immaturity. And then end result is no justification. The ability to look at it any other way would require a lack of empathy. Which A lot working dog people do lack.


 
If there emotionally immature it may be due to their environment and not having any responsibility placed upon them. Maybe this will help them grow up? 
Maybe this is why my wife and two kids ignore everything I say in this house.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Chris...Don made the claim they were natural protectors. He also predicted that the dog would have to be pried off of Dave.
> 
> He ALSO made a stipulation of NOT threatening the dogs personally, which happened anyway...I could even buy that the dogs did not feel that DON was being seriously threatened, but the dogs sure felt threatened..
> 
> ...


 
Good point, we will all agree on one thing Don is a fool. But, I think he is a fool for making these claims without ever really seeing a test such as this one before running his mouth. Don’t get me wrong anyone who that there dog will have to be pried off anyone has really big balls or is a bit foolish. I don’t think anybody can say Don does not have a good deal of fool in him. That’s not what I am trying to say. 
I never said it was a crappy scenario; they looked to be standard scenarios for sport dogs. Just pointing out that these tests are not the end all-all the time 
A real test would have to be someone without a bite suit going into a confined area such as a house and killing Don for real, or at least beating him real good. Still likely that the dogs wouldn’t bite and if it did bite what team would it join in on? Just kidding, Just kidding


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Is there any member who hasn't seen this vid yet ??

Bump !


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Is there any member who hasn't seen this vid yet ??
> 
> Bump !


 I thought Don was one of your ho's?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Good point, we will all agree on one thing Don is a fool. But, I think he is a fool for making these claims without ever really seeing a test such as this one before running his mouth. Don’t get me wrong anyone who that there dog will have to be pried off anyone has really big balls or is a bit foolish. I don’t think anybody can say Don does not have a good deal of fool in him. That’s not what I am trying to say.
> I never said it was a crappy scenario; they looked to be standard scenarios for sport dogs. Just pointing out that these tests are not the end all-all the time
> A real test would have to be someone without a bite suit going into a confined area such as a house and killing Don for real, or at least beating him real good. Still likely that the dogs wouldn’t bite and if it did bite what team would it join in on? Just kidding, Just kidding


i was discussing the copout factors with Dave via PM before the test..and I did suggest that he push Don down ans start kicking him in the head for realism, but it did not happen....


----------

